# Vsftpd with home dir on NFS, very slow, sometimes fails

## planet-admin

I have vsftpd set up, with a directory for a use being mounted via NFS from another machine. This presents a problem. Uploads via vsftpd to this nfs share take a long time (30 seconds) to begin, and may transfer very slowly. I have not been able to fix this problem.

Here are the relevant configs for NFS:

/etc/fstab on the vsftpd server:

```
192.168.1.16:/mnt/www    /mnt/clusters/www    nfs    defaults,async,rsize=16384,wsize=16384    0 0
```

/etc/exports on the actual nfs server:

```
/mnt/www 192.168.1.40(rw,no_root_squash,sync,no_subtree_check)
```

I can browse the nfs mount fine on the vsftpd server box, and via ftp, ls and other commands work fine. Any downloads or uploads take 30 seconds or more to begin.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Michael

----------

## bunder

i'm afraid i don't have this problem, but how are your nfs transfers?  do you have dma enabled on the nfs server?  what version of vsftpd, nfs-utils, and kernel are you using?

cheers

----------

## planet-admin

NFS transfers are instant. If I move these files using a shell, the move is instant. It's only through vsftpd that there is a problem.

Michael

----------

